# Balmoral Sunday (Today) - Afternoon



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Ken I would love to join you. The biggest thing holding me back is the knowledge that getting a park anywhere close to the water/launch point is pretty much mission impossible on a Sat or Sunday at around mid-day  
Hope you have fun out there Mate.

JT


----------

